# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Inclusión productiva andina se sustenta en potencial de la mujer

## Sierra Exportadora

*Nota de prensa* *Destaca Presidente de Sierra Exportadora   DIA DE LA MUJER.jpg* 
Ante más de ochocientas mujeres líderes en diversos campos presentes en el Congreso Nacional “Mujeres por el Perú”, el Presidente Ejecutivo de Sierra Exportadora, Alfonso Velásquez Tuesta informó que un conjunto apreciable de mujeres emprendedoras  andinas ha desarrollado  en los últimos años  negocios provechosos de exportación, de tal modo que la política de inclusión productiva de su institución se sustenta en gran parte en el potencial de la mujer de nuestros Andes.  
Puso como ejemplo  a las mujeres productoras de palta de la localidad de Amocca, del distrito de Justo Apu Sahuaraura, en la provincia de Aymaraes  del departamento de Apurímac, quienes en la víspera de su día, como parte de la  Asociación de Fruticultores del Valle Amocca, cosecharon y acopiaron nueve toneladas métricas de la fruta que ya está en camino con destino a la Comunidad Europea, mediante la empresa Agropecuaria  Lomas de Chilca. 
Destacó también el ejemplo de la señora Carmen Monago, Presidenta de Asociación de Productores Lácteos El Poronguito - APROLACP, de Cerro de Pasco, quien con apoyo de Sierra Exportadora ha logrado una buena presentación de su producto que finalmente ha ingresado a Plaza Vea de Huancayo bajo la denominación de “Queso maduro de la Planta Lechera de Pariamarca”. 
Velásquez destacó  el trabajo de Sierra Exportadora con los alcaldes del país y en especial con las alcaldesas, dentro del contexto de su eje estratégico llamado “Municipio Productivo”. En ese marco resaltó la participación productiva  de la alcaldesa de la Provincia de La Convención Fedia Castro, para la instalación e implementación de un  Laboratorio Biológico  con el objetivo de que los productores del campo no usen agroquímicos y prefieran la producción orgánica. 
En el distrito de la Cuesta, de la provincia de Otuzco, del departamento de la Libertad, Sierra Exportadora tiene como aliado al municipio, cuya alcaldesa, señora Marlene Rodríguez López, apuesta por la forestación y el desarrollo de la fruticultura.  
En los 130 Comités Forestales, que representan a  2400 familias, el 20% de pobladores  son mujeres. En la etapa de producción de plantones, la mujer asume el trabajo en los viveros pues los hombres se alejan para buscar empleos, en la minería básicamente. 
También se viene coordinando trabajos para acopio de café en Villa Rica, Chontabamba y Huancabamba, en Piura,  para que EL Comité de Productores Agropecuarios Ecológicos “Vida Natural”- COPAEVIM pueda cumplir las solicitudes del mercado, de un containeer mensual de café especial. La elaboración del Plan de Negocio está en proceso y ya se establecieron reuniones con presidentes de asociaciones de productores para que se unan al proyecto.  
También destacó la presencia de la mujer en la historia de nuestro país como la huamanguina María Parado de Bellido quien sacrificó su vida a causa de la libertad y también la vocación de la maestra Rosa Dominga Pérez Liendo interesándose por el perfeccionamiento de la mujer dedicando íntegramente su vida al servicio de la educación y justicia. 
“Por el empoderamiento, por la reducción de la pobreza y por el fortalecimiento del país con inclusión productiva, Feliz Día de la Mujer”, así finalizó su presentación el Presidente Ejecutivo de Sierra Exportadora. 
En esta forma, Velásquez Tuesta  rindió homenaje a la mujer peruana, en especial a la mujer campesina andina, que se dedica en cuerpo y alma tanto al cuidado de la familia como al desarrollo de cultivos y crianzas, recordando a la vez que la Organización de las  Naciones Unidas se ha propuesto  lograr durante el presente año 2012: “Habilitar a la mujer campesina para acabar con el hambre y la pobreza” 
El titular de Sierra Exportadora participó en el bloque temático “Emprendimientos”  del congreso “Mujeres por el Perú1, organizado por el Ministerio de Cultura con motivo  de la celebración del “Día Internacional de Mujer”. Al desarrollar el tema “Inclusión productiva de la Mujer Andina” instó a la concurrencia a revalorar los productos andinos como la quinua, la Kiwicha, el queso, la trucha y otros, promoviendo no solo su producción, sino también fomentando su consumo por  su alto contenido nutricional.  *Lima, 08 de marzo de 2012* *UNIDAD DE COMUNICACIONES Y PRENSA* *SIERRA EXPORTADORA*Temas similares: Día de la Papa: Sierra Exportadora impulsa valor agregado para el tubérculo, inclusión productiva e industrialización de los andes peruanos Artículo: Presencia de la mujer en gestión y ejecución de negocios agrarios crece 10 % al año Pequeña agricultura andina rentable : replicando lo exitoso En Relieve: LA MUJER EN EL AGRO (Especial por el Día Internacional de la Mujer) Horticultura andina.

----------

